# CH22K stamp??



## justinhcase (Feb 6, 2015)

A client has called with a CH24K stamp on a chain.
She lives some way away so I can not tell if it is worth her drive to see me.
It is not a U.K. mark and I have not seen one before.
Do any of you recognize it from your country's or know of a plating or rolled gold that uses the stamp??
I have googeled it but no conclusive answers.
J


----------



## rickbb (Feb 6, 2015)

Answers dot com had 2 posts on this.

1. "Q: Gold chain marked CH- 24k ? 
It means the jewelry isn't made from real gold , but has the colour of 24 k gold . 'CH' stands for 'Cheap'"

2. "Yes it stands for CORNELIS HOLLANDER from Scottsdale www.cornelishollander.com"

Pick the one you want to believe.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 6, 2015)

rickbb said:


> Answers dot com had 2 posts on this.
> 
> 1. "Q: Gold chain marked CH- 24k ?
> It means the jewelry isn't made from real gold , but has the colour of 24 k gold . 'CH' stands for 'Cheap'"
> ...


that is what I meant by inconclusive : 
Nice old lady be a shame to get her out of the house for no reason:?:


----------



## Palladium (Feb 6, 2015)

Chapa !


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you very much.
I have never come across Mexican Gold filled before.
Most informative .
Regards.
Justin


----------



## dheritage (Mar 19, 2016)

So I found a bracelet stamped with CH22K. Did you find out what it stands for?


----------



## kurtak (Mar 20, 2016)

dheritage said:


> So I found a bracelet stamped with CH22K. Did you find out what it stands for?



Read the PDF Palladium provide in the post right above yours - the answer is there along with other very good info on ID stamps

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Mar 20, 2016)

kurtak said:


> dheritage said:
> 
> 
> > So I found a bracelet stamped with CH22K. Did you find out what it stands for?
> ...




:shock:


----------

